# [konqueror] stappare il naso ad mplayer [stappato]

## cloc3

curiosità: se lancio:

```

 konqueror http://www.media.rai.it/mpmedia/0,,RaiTre-Report%5E10616,00.html

```

a sua volta, koqueror esegue questo comando :

```

mplayer -wid 8389743 -slave  -vo xv,sdl,x11 -ao alsa,oss,sdl,arts -framedrop -ao nas  -contrast 0 -brightness 0 -hue 0 -saturation 0  -cache 384 'mms://rntlivewm.rai.it/raitre/report/2409report.wmv' -identify

```

(ovviamente kmplayer è impostato su mplayer - con xine funziona).

risultato: non sento nulla se il server nas è spento (e se è acceso sento male, che la latenza non regge).

ora. chi glielo fa fare a konqueror di aggiungere l'attributo -ao nas? il comando, testato in linea, funziona perfettamente.

naturalmente, ho provato a modificare un po' in tutti i modi le impostazioni di kcontrol, ma cilecca. in particolare ho provato a togliere il supporto di rete o a impostarlo su alsa. ho seguito anche le istruzioni di questo topic.

quale sarà il click giusto stappare mplayer?

----------

## to.alex

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> curiosità: se lancio:
> 
> ```
> 
>  konqueror http://www.media.rai.it/mpmedia/0,,RaiTre-Report%5E10616,00.html
> ...

 

A "naso" ti direi che devi cercare in qualche file .desktop di quelli presenti in /usr/kde/3.5/share/services e provare, una volta individuato il file giusto, a modificare la linea di comando che viene lanciata.

In realtà a fare le cose per bene dovresti copiare il file .desktop responsabile, in ~/.kde/3.5/share/services/ e modificare questo, così che eventuali aggiornamenti del file originale non vadano a sovrascrivere le modifiche che potresti apportare.

Solo che adesso sono su una SuSE e non posso essere più preciso di così.

In caso aggiorno più tardi il post.

Ciao.

---- Aggiunta ----

Ah, a volerlo fare a colpi di click, dovresti poterlo fare cercando fra le associazioni dei file nelle impostazioni di konqueror, sempre che non si tratti di qualcosa associato ad un servizio (piuttosto che ad un tipo di file).

Su konqueror in inglese si trovano in Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations. Poi da qui devi individuare qual'è il tipo di file legato al servizio e modificare il comando che viene eseguito.

---- Aggiunta all'aggiunta ----

Se non vuoi che mplayer non usi mai nas rifanne l'emerge impostando fra le flag use specifiche per mplayer -nas.

----------

## djinnZ

non ti confermo mplayer ma c'erano un paio di pacchetti che anche con USE="-nas" si autoimpostavano per lui se era installato sul sistema (motivo per il quale ho preferito eliminarlo, personalmente ti consiglio pulse).

----------

## cloc3

eureka! alla fine ho trovato.

bisognava navigare il menu delle impostazioni del plugin di kmplayer (che ho raggiunto con il tasto sinistro sopra il filmino) e modificare una voce 'opzioni aggiuntive in riga di comando' che qualche imbecille ( :Rolling Eyes:  chi, io?) aveva piazzato immemorabile tempo fa, quando usavo nas per l'audio ltsp.

naso stoppato.

----------

